# Buffy RPG (online)



## KnightAnimus (Jun 8, 2003)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
     A Buffy RPG is going to be run, starting soon.  We will be looking for about 2 more gamers.  The DM is very experienced, though this will be his first Buffy game.  The game takes place after the series finale.  Some familiarity with the Buffy-verse is preferred, but not absolutely necessary.  I refer you to some of his words on the game:


     "As the only other Hellmouth I know of is in Cleveland, I'm going to set this game be placed relatively close by, in Akron. I've never been there and know little about it, but they have a quite informative city website (http://ci.akron.oh.us/Default.htm), so if you want to look around and familiarize yourself, be my guest. I'd like for the game to be set in high school, so let's say all the players, assuming all are students, are sophomores. 

     "I would rather not have anyone play a Watcher; because of the Council being blown up and all these new Slayers popping up, they're probably too overworked to assist every new Slayer. Everybody but the Slayer will be White Hats, and as teens I think we can safely eliminate Initiative Commando from the list of options. I would like to, in true Buffy fashion, introduce the supernatural slowly, so high levels of Sorcery or fully controlled Werewolves could ruin that. I'm open to character concepts that really impress me, though, so any of the above suggestions may not apply if you can be sufficiently inventive in creating a character's background. 

     "Also, as you'll all be students at the same school, you may all know each other to some degree; I'll leave that up to you. Any other questions, comments, or replies stating your inability to play in this game are welcome; I may be an old hand at GMing, but I'm new to Buffy, so ideas are always welcome. Thanks."


     As you can see, this promises to be a fun game.  We will be playing _via_ AIM, instead of by e-mail, post, IRC, or OpenRPG.  AIM actually works surprisingly well (it even includes a built in dice roller), so don't knock it until you've tried it.  The DM has run many a successful game over the medium.
     If you have any questions, post them here or send an e-mail.  If you want to play, send me an e-mail (vincenta at kenyon.edu).  The sooner the better, of course, so we can get this game going.  Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 9, 2003)

I'd be interested in playing. What night(s) would it be?


----------



## Brekke (Jun 19, 2003)

I would be very intrested in playing. My e-mail is Brenna668@aol.com


Carol


----------



## KnightAnimus (Jun 23, 2003)

*A brief and final update*

Thanks to everyone who has responded and joined our game.  This game will be played on Sunday nights from 5pm until 10pm EST.  If you are still interested, let me know and we can see about squeezing you in.  Otherwise stay tuned to these boards for gamer requests for more of our fun games.


----------

